
Google deleted G Suite of Startup because of a missed email - LiveOverflow
https://ilya-sher.org/2018/03/23/google-deleted-our-g-suite/
======
bartvk
The writer talks about how the value of the documents on that account runs
into the millions.

I'm not sure why anybody would use a cloud service without a proper backup you
control. Let alone a cloud service with documents worth millions.

------
dexterdog
It wasn't a missed email. They saw the email and didn't know how their account
was setup so they ignored it.

